# New specimens coming my way



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey all,
I thought it may be fun to share with you a rare sample I will be getting in ... not sure how long it will take... 
a couple of weeks ago I contacted a worker at the wood anatomy lab in my former university in Peru and he told me that he can send me some local wood samples.
Among the samples he is sending me he is adding Pink Flame wood (Llama rosada) which is fairly rare to me because I have never heard of it before. Sadly is not a standard size, it will be 6,5 cm wide, but he told me that is the only piece he has left and he is not sure when he will have more because of the corona situation and also because this species is not really commercial so it appears only form time to time.
Well he told me the species is Rinorea sp. probably R. apiculata. 
Here are some pictures he sent me. The two first are the specimen I am getting (after its cut to length) the others are sample he has had before.
Hope you enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm glad to hear pink flamewood is still available. See my site for a discussion of pink flamewood in the USA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 7, 2020)

I missed it in your site. So apparently it’s being kinda like around for some years now. This is the first time I heard from it, at first I thought it was some sort of tree reaction like in box elder but it is actually the color of the wood itself quite interesting.
I will upload pictures of the wood with end grain pictures if anyone is interested and maybe some of the other least known species

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 7, 2020)

Any idea if the pink fades when exposed to sun light?


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 7, 2020)

No idea. There is not really information abot this species. As far as I know there is not really any research or tests to see its hardness, shrinkage or anything


----------



## phinds (Oct 7, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> No idea. There is not really information abot this species. As far as I know there is not really any research or tests to see its hardness, shrinkage or anything


I haven't found anything either. It's quite an obscure wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 10, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> No idea. There is not really information abot this species. As far as I know there is not really any research or tests to see its hardness, shrinkage or anything



The IWCS _World of Wood_ magazine briskly covered "canilla de veija" in the May / June 2016 issue. Vince Manna wrote his article on _Rinorea paniculata_. He claims the wood is very prone to warp, twist and splitting. He found small holes similar to those in 'flame box elder'. It is assumed the color in 'pink flame wood' is very much like that in box elder in most regards. 

I did not find any science based stats in my files for the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 10, 2020)

Great thanks! 
I was thinking the pink might appear as a defense mechanism because I know some Albizia trees do that. 
I remember seeing some canilla de vieja specimens way back when I was doing my bachelor and I don’t remember the pink color though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Woodspec (Feb 27, 2022)

The unaffected wood is pale yellow. The bright colors and flame patterns are likely a response to termite and fungus activity at the core of the base of the tree. The best colors are found in logs that had some rot at the base and colors (bright pink, yellow and some blue that mix to give ash gray, are running up in the trunk like flames. It turns brown where there are cracks. This probably does not describe all the shades that may appear. The wood is hard and dense (no stats) and hard to dry because it warps. 'Pink flame' occurs in more than one species of Rinorea in the same area. The colors are rather stable. I have a small crate (uncoated wood) that held a turning and it is unaffected by indoor and roof lighting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 27, 2022)

Hey Mihaly, good to see you posting here. Wish we saw more of it.

Paul

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 2, 2022)

Woodspec said:


> The unaffected wood is pale yellow. The bright colors and flame patterns are likely a response to termite and fungus activity at the core of the base of the tree. The best colors are found in logs that had some rot at the base and colors (bright pink, yellow and some blue that mix to give ash gray, are running up in the trunk like flames. It turns brown where there are cracks. This probably does not describe all the shades that may appear. The wood is hard and dense (no stats) and hard to dry because it warps. 'Pink flame' occurs in more than one species of Rinorea in the same area. The colors are rather stable. I have a small crate (uncoated wood) that held a turning and it is unaffected by indoor and roof lighting.


Thanks for the information! is good to know that the color will not fade away easily


----------

